# BobcaT/Bear-caT Snowthrower Owners Sound Off (Past or Present)



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

I own two Bob-caT snowthrowers.
A 5 hp and a 1971 model 1824 7hp 

...always tempted to buy more.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Like my signature says, proud owner of three Bob-Cat blowers.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

*wave* I posted the first thread here. Loved my Crary Bearcat but to be honest my new machine puts it to shame -- except for the shear pins, which I'm still getting used to! I was accustomed to ramming the Bearcat into whatever stopped it, but when I do that now I end up kneeling in the snow replacing a shear pin. I'm sure I'll adjust, but I sure do miss that auger clutch.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm here. Dragged beast into shop and see my reverse issue is probably just the threaded adjustment on linkage. Big snow coming so I'll see to t in the morning. GJ


----------



## wolf (Dec 31, 2015)

My second Bear-caT brought me to this forum, so I guess you can count me on board


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

One 7 hp ,two 8 hp Bob Cats. Legendary machines. I'm always on the lookout for more. They just don't make things as good these days.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

sj701 said:


> Like my signature says, proud owner of two Bob-Cat blowers.


Is repowering a Bobcat with a Tecumseh pretty straightforward? There's one near me with a blown B&S 5hp engine.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

db130 said:


> Is repowering a Bobcat with a Tecumseh pretty straightforward? There's one near me with a blown B&S 5hp engine.


Depends, if the motor has a 6:1 gear reduction like most of the early Bob Cat machines then you need to find another engine with the gear reduction. The later models that had the 3 or 5 speed peerless transmissions can use a standard engine and can be repowered by pretty much any modern engine. My machine has the 3 speed and the Tecumseh on there was a drop in to repower.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

DB130, are you still looking for a Bobcat motor? This guy below down in Colchester/Oakdale Connecticut has a 5HP Briggs on an old Jacobsen that perhaps could fit. It's the same type of Briggs engine that they put on the old Bobcats. He's asking $50....

Link: snow blower


----------



## robV (Nov 11, 2015)

From central WI. I've had a 7hp 724 for around 5 years and just got my second 7hp 1824 in October.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome!!!


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

i have a 1967 7hp an 1975 7hp


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome Autumn and Thank You!


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*More*



Brother Al said:


> I own two Bob-caT snowthrowers.
> A 5 hp and a 1971 model 1824 7hp
> 
> ...always tempted to buy more.


LOL, I just remembered I picked up one last fall 1824/7hp
made in 66. I put it away and forgot all about it. Just pulled it out yesterday. That makes 5 now, lol


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Lol


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Since you are in Rhode Island, how about making it six?

He's down to $30 on this very early "original series" one...

Link: Snowblower


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Rhode Island*



toroused said:


> Since you are in Rhode Island, how about making it six?
> 
> He's down to $30 on this very early "original series" one...
> 
> Link: Snowblower


 Who me? I'm finally learning how to use this forum. Just realized this message for me, lol. Thanks and if I could I would grab it.


----------



## RoscoeT (Mar 9, 2015)

I've gor two Bob-caTs, a 5 and a 7 hp with electric start. I inherited the smaller one from my uncle, who bought it new. I've owned that one for nearly 22 years. The bigger one I picked up about a year ago

I'll never forget the time I needed to replace the impeller bearings on the 5/20 in about 2000 ... the Internet was still a little spotty on content, and I ended up calling Ransomes in Johnson Creek, Wis, in search of a parts distributor. They gave me a phone number in Massachusetts, IIRC. I called it and they directed me to a mower shop ... half a block from my uncle's old home.

When I got there and told the counterman what I wanted, he went into the back room, came back with a plastic bag and literally blew the dust off of it. He had three bearings left -- I bought all three. 

Since that time I've discovered Triangle Bearing in Oshkosh has all the needed spherical bearings on the shelf.

Edit: Gee, I looked at one of my two prior posts, and it looks like I told this exact same story on this forum nearly two years ago. Well, at least I'm consistent.


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had a early 70's 5/20 BobCat for I guess more than 20 something years I remember selling my Eska s/s and adding a few $'s to buy it. I've never really had any problems with it, just bought belts and serviced as recommended by Wisconsin Marine. This year I just finished making up a new auger drive shaft with the 8 tooth sprocket and when I got into the machine to get it ready for the season I saw that the OEM sprocket, shaft and chain were still good so I just added a small 3/8" hole in the top of the chain cover to make it easier for chain lubing and covered it with a pop in plastic plug. The one thing that I never really cared for was the OEM Briggs flat head engine. Specifically the no float carb. I could never get a smooth, reliable idle with it. So I got ambitious a couple of years ago and re-fitted the flat head with a new Briggs OHV engine, and a handle bar throttle control. The torque of the new motor, and the smoothness through the rpm range made the swap more than worth the effort. If there ever comes a time when I can't keep the BobCat running I have no clue what will replace it. With the heavy wet snow we get on Long Island all I see when the neighbors are cleaning up after a storm is machines that are clogged up and operators trying to clear them with sticks and shovel handles, while I buzz through plow berms and have to lower the shoot to keep the BobCat from throwing that wet snow across the road and onto a walk way.


----------



## BearCat1028 (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is my 1981 Super Rare Bear Cat the 1028 model Biggest Bear cat made. I yet to know anyone who owns one.The 1028 But Me ! she runs and purrs like a Kitten. I just upgraded to LED Lights (love them) Enjoy the video .


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

BearCat1028 said:


> Here is my 1981 Super Rare Bear Cat the 1028 model Biggest Bear cat made. I yet to know anyone who owns one.The 1028 But Me ! she runs and purrs like a Kitten. I just upgraded to LED Lights (love them) Enjoy the video .


Nice. I don't think I've seen that add-on alternator other than in a drawing in a Tecumseh manual. Looks like it's cranking out enough power for those LED's. Good to know.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, just saw the 10/28. I'm thinking of repowering my 8/24 w Tecumseh 10. I have a Spirit 10/33 as a donor. I put a lot into fixing it up but no one wants to buy it so maybe I'll swap the engines and unload the Spirit real cheap. The 8 runs good but seemed to bog a bit on wetter snow. Another project for this summer.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 7, lol. I will post a picture in a few days. Picked up the last one for free.


----------



## mogul2000 (Aug 5, 2018)

I have had my Bob cat over 8 years, got it out a dumpster, rebuilt the carb and replaced the auger drive gear, they had installed the skid bolts backwards and was impeding the auger movement, likely complained about the gear wearing to fast, It never has bogged down I would put against a high end new blower with twice the horse power, neighbors cannot believe the drifts it goes through.


----------

